# Close Up Black Bear Video



## PATMAN (Oct 27, 2011)

Put my Bushnell Trophy Cam inside a wooden box and right on my deer feeder and it took some nice close up video's of this black bear. 

Turn up your volume to hear him crunching away!

LINK:
http://youtu.be/zBAyHO3yDaM


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! Nice work!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2011)

Pat, I love all your videos but this one is one of my favorites, the crunchy sound while the bear is eating is so cute! I just cant stop watching the video lol. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 28, 2011)

i love the video. great job. very cool.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cool video...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2011)

My favorite part is the breath showing up as steam. Pretty scary. I thought you weren't supposed to feed the bears...


----------



## ascott (Oct 28, 2011)

Fricken sweet....


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2011)

we have a mamma bear and her 3 cubs wandering near here.. they are not in this area, so that is rare! However,, they killed some chcikens.. and now have a bounty out on them.. :-( they have not done anything wrong.. I hope theymove along... Fish & game chased them to Folsom Lake... I hope they stay therea nd eat salmon! or go back p the hill... Problem is they probably got chased down this way due to too many p there.. 
Vicious circle...


----------



## Candy (Oct 29, 2011)

I always love to see your videos Patman. I love wildlife.


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great video! What a beautiful animal!!


----------

